# Show Halter Ideas



## Celtic Hill Farm (Feb 12, 2009)

So, my 4-H fair is Aug 1st, and My Aura girl and I are going in the Showmanship. Leia is going in Halter class. But i'm not to sure what halter to show her in Because we Streach Her out like this...







I have a Leather Cord Arabian Style Miniature Horse Halter that i am using right now. but it is to 'fine' and i don't think it will look good in the show ring...






See it blends in with her, of course she will be Body Clipped. I _would_ use a Leather halter, but i don't think it will look that good. I was thinking maybe my working bridle with my half cheek snaffle. Any Ideas?


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Feb 12, 2009)

-bump- any ideas?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 12, 2009)

I prefer to see a donkey shown standing square, and a silver/leather halter, western style. A rolled halter is fine, but make sure you have it fitting properly, and it shows your donkeys head off to a advantage, is it possible to add a colored patent noseband? If this is a 4H how, your calss will have horses and donkeys in in correct? Good Luck and let us know how she does.

Corinne


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Feb 13, 2009)

I was going to maybe make something that resembles the halters that are used by Morgans, We _might_ be showing against horses. but not sure.


----------



## Donkeylover110 (Feb 13, 2009)

I like the Arabian mini halter, but it might look better all silver. I purchased a mini leather halter for my donkey at a very cheap price, and I love it.It has held up _*great!*_ If I were to use it in show, I would probably add silver conchos or something. But you did say you weren't too big on the idea of leather. Good luck in the ring! And she's a wonderful looking donkey!


----------

